# MS Access database LDB prob



## jjfresh66 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, please bare with my lack of knowlede on this but i will try to fill in as much detail as possible.

We have a small Company database built for our needs using from Access, all Computers have Win Xp SP3 loaded. The database is running via Access Runtime 2000, the full Access itself is not required just the runtime module. 

Anyway the client machines have a front end file (MDE) and this is mapped to a folder on the Server. This has 2x files data_base.MDB and database.MDW. Normally what happens when a client logs in to the database using their username/password, it creates a local LDB file and one at the Server end called Database.ldb. (Lockfile I believe) When the user goes into one of the menu option from the database, it then creates a file called Data_base.ldb on the server (not sure about this one.) The Ldb files are created in the same location as the Datbase files.

Normally when all the users log out the Ldb (lock-files dissapear) This is not the case anymore :-
The problem we now have is when a user attempts to access the databae, it Just hangs the system, It doesn't even get as far as the User name login screen, can't end task nothing. At the server end the Ldb file is visible but won't allow me to delete it. I have to restart the Server and the client Pc's then i can delete the Ldb file. But even when the ldb file is deleted still the other users just hang on first login, apart from the odd 1 machine

I've noticed there is one computer that logs in ok from the bunch, after experimenting, restarting and fault finding - this particular computer logs in every time no problem at all. Un/Pw ok and then the computer logs into the menu options fine. (datbase works and ldb file goes after log out) Then this computer logins in first, then the following clients can then, and only then, login and access data no problem. So i'm a little Baffled here as i don't understand the structure of Access and don't intend to really.

The computers have full admin rights and no changes were made to any system at all - as far as i'm aware.

I've attempted to reinstall Access runtime from 1 machine and rejoin it back to the workgroup but even this still doesn't rectify the problem. It just seems stange how 1 computer needs to login first before the rest can follow.

I've more or less eliminated Permissions by giving the folder full shares access for everyone on the Server. This is a Domain environment by the way and i've even tried to rejoin the clients back to the domain just encase. All the users can create a test txt file and modify it in the folder where the database files are so i know it's not permissions at the server end. Also the one computer that does work ok can login fine with all the rest of the users details 

Thanks for reading and i appreciate any help V much.


----------



## Dodge_ (May 2, 2009)

Apparently you recieved not responses. And this is really not one, just to advise you I have have recently experienced like problems. After 7 years of in field use the ldb files on the server have started acting up. It seems to be something to do with file sharing locks on the server. If you go to Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Computer Management> System Tools> Shared Folders>Open Folders on the server I believe you will find many "locks". I've spent hours and have not found much. I'll let you know if I get anything please do the same


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

The most common cause of an .ldb (Access Locks) file not going away is because the last user shutting down the Access application does not have delete permission for the network folder the .ldb file is created in.

If the last user has some difficulty with the application and Access does not close normally, that can also cause the .ldb file to be left in the folder.

Hope that helps,


----------

